# Where did my puppy go?



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have noticed in the last two weeks (since Bella got her Rabies shot) and I have noticed her breath has turned stinky (like fish) and she is licking everything. Also, her coat is a bit more stinky than normal. Is this typical for a puppy at 5 months old or is something going on with her? I figured her breath stinks cuz she has lost some teeth. Any thoughts or feedback is much appreciated! Dan


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't experienced any of that. Copper is 11 months old.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive heard puppies get stinky breath when theyre teething bc some of their baby teeth are rotting and their mouths get bloody from the teething! Someone on here posted that before


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah had bad breath periodically while she was teething and I could definitely smell the blood when she lost a tooth. Her stuffed toys would show signs of blood, I never did find any teeth. She has tasted everything from when she first came home, so I don't know about an increase in licking, but chewing and mouthing certainly increased while she was teething.

As for the stinky coat, Savannah and I increased time and distance significantly on our walks and off-leash runs as soon as the vet gave us the all-clear at around 4 months. As we covered new ground, Savannah found all kinds of things to roll in. She had to be hosed down before the week was out because of her smell. A few weeks after that, she found a dead nutria (giant rat/rodent type thing about the size of a cat) and, of course, she was off-leash and far enough away that she had a good roll before I got to her and pulled her away. First shower and shampoo followed quickly after that. Bella may or may not be as interested in rolling in rank discoveries, but the timing is sure similar.


----------



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the replies-I figured the breath was due to the teething. We have actually found three of them! Kinda funny and neat to have found them. 

I think we are going to try and bath her this weekend-that should be fun! We have been applying a dry shampoo to her coat while brushing her with a soft rubber brush-she seemed to like the brushing. I think a real bath is in order!


----------



## 19Delta (Jan 20, 2010)

Bad breath or stinky coat; regardless, take pictures as your lil pup will soon be a full sized red coated terror! We did not take enough puppy pictures and sometimes wonder where our little red bundle of joy went.

Good luck,
Tim


----------

